# Can someone explain this please



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

I’m trying it again to see sif someone can explain this picture since Uber support won’t say why. They just ignore it. I am apparently to slow to understand why the limit was $10.00 . Please only reply if you know why if you drank Uber’s koolaid please do not waste your time.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber315 said:


> I'm trying it again to see sif someone can explain this picture since Uber support won't say why. They just ignore it. I am apparently to slow to understand why the limit was $10.00 . Please only reply if you know why if you drank Uber's koolaid please do not waste your time.


How much was the ride?


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi old fart , really don’t Want to disclose that because that will let you do math and figure out a Reston . It should not matter . If there is a policy in Place then you should know the total ride . I want to here the reason Rider was limited to $10.00 USD kind of like if I say 10.00 then it was maxed at 100% tip , and so on. Maybe I should have had everyone guess how much the ride total was. One thing is for certain no one can explain cause you are first comment.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

So do you want an answer or are you just making a point? 

No it shouldn’t make a difference what the fare was but knowing that could give us a clue. I’ve made more in a tip then the ride cost before, so I have no idea why they limit it... or in some cases riders haven’t been able to tip at all..perhaps your hub could answer that for you... most the time you get better answers then with support messages.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

ratethis said:


> So do you want an answer or are you just making a point?
> 
> No it shouldn't make a difference what the fare was but knowing that could give us a clue. I've made more in a tip then the ride cost before, so I have no idea why they limit it... or in some cases riders haven't been able to tip at all..perhaps your hub could answer that for you... most the time you get better answers then with support messages.


Hub talks out there arse they are scared to perform . I wrote in I've tried everything and no one will dare touch it . No one wants to answer it , so I came here to see if someone can answer it . Is there no rule ? Is it just a free for all they do what ever . Did they discriminate against me or is this everyone ? . I want answers as to what has been going on . It seems like just me from the people on here. Where are the big loud mouth ones on here when you need them . Seems like a lot of people here are Uber employees.

This should be a clear cut question that I posted . An open and close thread . Apparently you have all been getting ****ed . No one will touch it because once this is answered all hell will break loose. Them motherf()ckers owe everydriver money . I will be exposing all there corruption one step at a time . This is step one !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber315 said:


> Hi old fart , really don't Want to disclose that because that will let you do math and figure out a Reston . It should not matter . If there is a policy in Place then you should know the total ride . I want to here the reason Rider was limited to $10.00 USD kind of like if I say 10.00 then it was maxed at 100% tip , and so on. Maybe I should have had everyone guess how much the ride total was. One thing is for certain no one can explain cause you are first comment.


It is important to confirm what is going around the country so yes it is important

My theory is credit card fraud is making them do something stupid and possibly illegal.

There are symptoms of suspected credit card fraud in my area and usually it involves long uberlux rides with a question like

My atm card got eaten at the bank and I need cash, can I tip you $100 in the app and can you give me $50 cash?


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> It is important to confirm what is going around the country so yes it is important


Kody I'm in Miami , do you have an answer for me please? After this next step is the news and see if they answer them . I been getting robbed by Uber my income has been suppressed by them. They have cause dire finiancial situation in my life because of negligence like this . I don't just post to post and socialize there is a god dam meaning and purpose behind my posts . Did you know there was a tip limit ?



Kodyhead said:


> It is important to confirm what is going around the country so yes it is important
> 
> My theory is credit card fraud is making them do something stupid and possibly illegal.
> 
> ...


Ok I see good theory has never been told to us .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Well I read around the world.it appears uber is capping how much riders can tip drivers, I do t know but something like double the ride amount

So if the fare is $10, you cant tip more than $20 but I not sure about this number. I am taking an uber or 2 in the morning and later in the afternoon and can find out for sure


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

These mother ****ers are not getting out of this one . Discrimination 100% . I was never tipped more than 10.00 yet I had a 4.93 rating with 12,600 rides and 700 riders compliments and badges . I even have pictures of times that my riders wanted to tip but the tip option was missing . This is no joke this Is a serious post



Kodyhead said:


> Well I read around the world.it appears uber is capping how much riders can tip drivers, I do t know but something like double the ride amount
> 
> So if the fare is $10, you cant tip more than $20 but I not sure about this number. I am taking an uber in the morning and can find out for sure


Have fun . Do the math . Write to support you will see they won't answer you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I dont write to support, there are others better ways to communicate but want to make sure I am thorough and collect some evidence but it would be great to get some details you are leaving out to save time


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I dont write to support, there are others better ways to communicate but want to make sure I am thorough and collect some evidence but it would be great to get some details you are leaving out to save time


I under stand but it's not the time to disclose . I'm just looking for the rule . That was never disclosed to the drivers . What is it you want to hear that it was a $ 10.00 ride or that it was a $5.00 ride . Does it really matter ? Ride amount will be disclosed on nbc6miami.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think you are the first person i am going to ignore have a good day


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I think you are the first person i am going to ignore have a good day


Sorry Cody that I could not please you at this time. If you need to know more details then it means you don't know the rules . Be patient ! Trust me be patient


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Stolen/cloned/gift credit cards.

Let me explain to you how the system works for uber and why it's so hard to use them with them:

See, Uber floats the amount of money you will spend on your ride before the ride is complete to ensure the card doesn't get a stop after the driver finishes the ride (causing loss for them), with that in mind, smart scammers got the idea of using the tipping system to pull as much as they could from the CC with the participation of drivers, so they begun throwing large tips on small rides because the tipping system only works at the end of the ride, this caused uber to slow their tipping processing timer while everything was being checked (before it was actually abused to kingdom come with tip matching days), anyways, they do this to make sure loss is minimal.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Stolen/cloned/gift credit cards.
> 
> Let me explain to you how the system works for uber and why it's so hard to use them with them:
> 
> See, Uber floats the amount of money you will spend on your ride before the ride is complete to ensure the card doesn't get a stop after the driver finishes the ride (causing loss for them), with that in mind, smart scammers got the idea of using the tipping system to pull as much as they could from the CC with the participation of drivers, so they begun throwing large tips on small rides because the tipping system only works at the end of the ride, this caused uber to slow their tipping processing timer while everything was being checked (before it was actually abused to kingdom come with tip matching days), anyways, they do this to make sure loss is minimal.


Nice to here ! Would you mind telling me where you found this information PLEASE PREETY PLEASE


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Uber315 said:


> Nice to here ! Would you mind telling me where you found this information PLEASE PREETY PLEASE


I used to do it?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I had the thought that tips might be limited to some percentage of the fare or $10 whichever is greater. Knowing the fare might give me a clue as to whether Im on the right track, or not


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> I used to do it?


Great but it still not telling me the rules . There needed to be a rule in place . The reason drivers had no idea is cause the only time you would find out is after you hit submit on the trip.


oldfart said:


> No I dont have an answer, but had the thought that tips might be limited to some percentage of the fare or $10 whichever is greater. Knowing the fare might give me a clue as to whether Im on the right track, or not


lol I tried that as well , what is the largest tip you have received in app? Hang in there lots of interesting questions that will need to be answered one at a time.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Uber315 said:


> Great but it still not telling me the rules . There needed to be a rule in place . The reason drivers had no idea is cause the only time you would find out is after you hit submit on the trip.


There are no rules, uber can pretty much do whatever they want with their shit until you sue them.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber315 said:


> Great but it still not telling me the rules . There needed to be a rule in place . The reason drivers had no idea is cause the only time you would find out is after you hit submit on the trip.
> 
> lol I tried that as well , what is the largest tip you have received in app? Hang in there lots of interesting questions that will need to be answered one at a time.


I went back a couple of months and see numerous tips in app that are 20% of the fare, the largest I found is $16.30


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I went back a couple of months and see numerous tips in app that are 20% of the fare, the largest I found is $16.30


Very nice , I really can't believe there is no set rule . Uber support will not and has refused to comment . I'm trying to figure out why they won't tell me .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Looks like double the trip is the max


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Looks like double the trip is the max
> 
> View attachment 254416


Nice thanks not so in my case . There is a reason my average tip per ride was 0.2821¢ cents over my last completed 1052 trips. Most of tips where from airport trips take away airport trips I'm at about 0.10¢ Per trip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Fare times 2 or $100, whichever is less.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

LoveBC said:


> Fare times 2 or $100, whichever is less.


Well I guess they messed with my account cause the trip would have had to have been $5.00 for a $10.00 max


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Uber315 said:


> Well I guess they messed with my account cause the trip would have had to have been $5.00 for a $10.00 max


I suppose that's why others were asking you that...


----------

